# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά > [Φορητός Η/Υ] HP dv6-2170sv Δεν ξεκινάει μετά από καθαρισμό

## Hary Dee

Παίδες καλημέρα. Άνοιξα το HP dv6-2170sv ενός φίλου και μετά από καθαρισμό και αλλαγή πάστας το laptop άνοιξε κανονικά. Αντί για 80-90 βαθμούς που έπιανε πριν, τώρα είχε 45-50. 

Δεν πέρασαν 5 λεπτά όμως και το laptop κόλλησε, σε λίγο έσβησε η οθόνη και τελικά το ξεμπρίζωσα για να σβήσει. Τώρα, του πατάω το power και απλά ανάβει τα φωτάκια του στιγμιαία, και μετά από κάθε λίγα δευτερόλεπτα πάλι το ίδιο αναβόσβημα (χωρίς να το πατήσω εγώ). Το πολύ-πολύ να κουνήσει και ελάχιστα τον ανεμιστήρα του.

Καμιά ιδέα για το τι φταίει;

ΥΓ: Έχω δοκιμάσει reset με μπαταρία και το έχω λύσει και ξαναδέσει...

----------


## Georggg

Έχει τύχει σε λαπτοπ γνωστου να λιώσει η πάστα και να απλωθεί σε κάποια smd που βρίσκονται πάνω στον επεξεργαστή και να μην ξεκινάει το μηχάνημα. Εαν ο επεξεργαστής σου έχει smd εξαρτήματα κολλημένα πάνω μπορεί να είναι αυτό. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση καθαρίζεις την πάστα και βάζεις μη ηλεκτραγώγιμη πάστα και ξαναδοκιμάζεις αν ξεκινάει.

----------


## agis68

το θέμα είναι οτι στα HP pavilion και σειρά DV6....το πρόβλημα αυτό είναι πολύ κοινό όπως θα σου αποδείξει μια ερευνα στο γοογλη

----------


## xsterg

βγαλε βαλε τα φισακια απο την μητρικη. δες μμλως δεν παταει καλα ο επεξεργαστης.

----------


## Hary Dee

> Έχει τύχει σε λαπτοπ γνωστου να λιώσει η πάστα και να απλωθεί σε κάποια smd που βρίσκονται πάνω στον επεξεργαστή και να μην ξεκινάει το μηχάνημα. Εαν ο επεξεργαστής σου έχει smd εξαρτήματα κολλημένα πάνω μπορεί να είναι αυτό. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση καθαρίζεις την πάστα και βάζεις μη ηλεκτραγώγιμη πάστα και ξαναδοκιμάζεις αν ξεκινάει.


SMD έχει, και πριν το καθαρίσω αυτά ήταν πνιγμένα στην παλιά πάστα! Η πάστα μου ΔΕΝ είναι αγώγιμη.




> βγαλε βαλε τα φισακια απο την μητρικη. δες μμλως δεν παταει καλα ο επεξεργαστης.


Έχω δοκιμάσει και χωρίς φισάκια. Τον επεξεργαστή όμως δεν τον πείραξα καθόλου, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι μπορεί να έχει παιχτεί.

 Παιδιά ΣΑΣ ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας, αλλά παραμένω σε πολύ κακιά φάση, γιατί άνοιξα το laptop του φίλου που *έπαιζε* έστω και ψήνοντάς το, ενώ τώρα δεν κάνει τίποτε. Και υποτίθεται ότι το έχω κάνει τόσες φορές αυτό και είναι απλό...

----------


## Hary Dee

> το θέμα είναι οτι στα HP pavilion και σειρά DV6....το πρόβλημα αυτό είναι πολύ κοινό όπως θα σου αποδείξει μια ερευνα στο γοογλη


Πολύ κοινό για reflow κλπ; Το κακό είναι ότι αυτό εμφανίστηκε λίγο αφότου το καθάρισα  :frown:  Άντε να αποδείξεις ότι δεν φταις εσύ!

----------


## xsterg

> Παιδιά δεν ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας, αλλά παραμένω σε πολύ κακιά φάση.


αυτο που λες δεν ειναι ουτε σωστο ουτε ευγενικο. δεν ειμαστε εδω ουτε για να σου δωσουμε ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΤΙΚΑ λυση, ουτε για να σε αποζημιωσουμε. το οτι σου ετυχε μια στραβη δεν σημαινει οτι δεν πρεπει να πεις ενα ευχαριστω σε αυτους που σε βοηθησαν εστω και χωρις αισιο αποτελεσμα.

----------


## manos_3

> αυτο που λες δεν ειναι ουτε σωστο ουτε ευγενικο. δεν ειμαστε εδω ουτε για να σου δωσουμε ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΤΙΚΑ λυση, ουτε για να σε αποζημιωσουμε. το οτι σου ετυχε μια στραβη δεν σημαινει οτι δεν πρεπει να πεις ενα ευχαριστω σε αυτους που σε βοηθησαν εστω και χωρις αισιο αποτελεσμα.


Νομίζω ότι από βιασύνη του έβαλε το <<δεν>> στη πρόταση του αλλιώς θα έβαζε και το σας..........

----------

Hary Dee (19-05-14)

----------


## Hary Dee

Χρήστο πραγματικά δεν καταλάβαινα τι έλεγες μέχρι που είδα το ποστ του Μανώλη! Όντως η βιασύνη έκανε το "ΣΑΣ ευχαριστώ" σε "δεν ευχαριστώ" (ο δάιμων του τυπογραφείου).
Ζητάω συγνώμη από όλους για την παρεξήγηση. Εξάλλου τα post μου συνήθως είναι τίγκα στα "ευχαριστώ", οπότε δεν θα μπορούσα τώρα να κάνω αλλιώς!

Και φυσικά και δεν έχω απαίτηση από κανέναν να με βοηθήσει  :Smile: 
Το "παραμένω σε πολύ κακιά φάση" πάντως το έγραψα σε φάση απογοήτευσης, αλλά και για να θυμίσω ότι είμαι ακόμη ανοιχτός σε προτάσεις (ή ότι εκλιπαρώ για προτάσεις!).

----------


## ziakosnasos

Μέτρα πόσες φορές ανάβει στιγμιαία το led   απο την στιγμή που το ανοίγεις και πες μας , ψυχραιμία θέλει πάνω από όλα .

----------

agis68 (20-05-14), windmill82 (23-05-14)

----------


## Hary Dee

Θανάση τα λαμπάκια αναβοσβήνουν 1 φορά και μετά θα το ξανακάνουν μετά από μερικά δευτερόλεπτα. Άρα υποθέτω ότι είμαι στην κατηγορία 1;
Θα δω μήπως έχω κανένα συμβατό επεξεργαστή να δοκιμάσω.
Btw, το πινακάκι αυτό που ισχύει; Μόνο στα hp;

----------


## agis68

λοιποόν μην το πολύψάχνουμε....


Διαλύεις για μια ακόμη το laptop. καθρίζεις απο πάστε κλπ. Πιθανόν ενα εχει αποκολληθεί η CPU λογω προηγούμενου υψηλού θερμοκρασιακού περιβάλλοντος. Πριν απο καθε κίνηση. καθάρισε οτι πάστα εχεις βάλει, και με μια μπατονέτα με ισοπροπυλική αλκοόλη καθάρισε επαφές κλπ. επίσης δες αν δουλεύει ο ή οι ανεμιστήρες μπορει απο προηγούμενα ανοίγματα να ειχαμε χαλάρή σύνδεση. Επιβεβαίωσε οτι δουλεύουν  ίσως με ενα τροφοδικάκι, ελλείψη αυτού πάρε μια μπαταρία απο κινητό 3,6V ενωσε δύο καλώδια στο θεετικο και αρνητικό αντίστοιχα και βάλτα στα αντίστοιχα πινς των fans. Δουλέυουν? πάμε στο επόμενο βήμα. Δες με μεγενθυντικό φακό δυνατό με καλό φως την cpu και gpu και northern or southern bridge αν εχει σημαδια αποκόλλησης οπτικά.....απο κάτω απο τα chipset αν δείς ότι η σολντερινη στις κολλήσεις είναι λίγο αδιαφορετικού χρώματος απο ασημί τότε πας για rebailling. Θελει όμως προσοχή στο κοίταγμα......και πέιρα

----------

Hary Dee (28-05-14)

----------


## Hary Dee

Πωπωω... όλο το troubleshooting σε ένα post!  :Smile: 
Άγη έχω σκοπό να δοκιμάσω μερικά που δεν τά έχω κάνει μόλις πάω σπίτι.

Αυτό δεν το έπιασα, δεδομένου ότι η CPU είναι σε θήκη και όχι κολλημένη:


> Πιθανόν ενα εχει αποκολληθεί η CPU λογω προηγούμενου υψηλού θερμοκρασιακού περιβάλλοντος.


Το ανεμιστηράκι κάποιες φορές κάνει ένα τράνταγμα σε αυτό τον τόσο δα χρόνο που που φλασάρουν τα led (κάθε 5 sec).

Το σκάλωμα είναι ότι ενώ αρχικά πήρε και μπήκε κανονικά windows, μετά από λίγα λεπτά είναι που έγινε η γκέλα. Αυτό είναι που με κάνει να πιστεύω ότι δεν μπορεί να θέλει reballing. Εκτός αν είμαι τόσο γρουσούζης (που είμαι δηλαδή) που τα chip που ήταν έτοιμα να "παραδώσουν" λόγω θερμοκρασιών, παρέδωσαν λίγο αφότου το έφτιαξα!

----------


## toni31

Νομίζω ότι κάτι σε όλη την υπόθεση δεν πάει καλά.
  Ακολούθησε λίγο τα βήματα της HP.

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/d...roduct=4186197

----------


## xsterg

ειπα και εγω!!! απο λαθος μπηκε το "δεν". η εξηγηση ειναι λογικοτατη.

----------


## Hary Dee

Αντώνη εδώ μιλάει για άλλα φωτάκια (Capps Lock & Num Lock ενώ εμένα αναβοσβήνουν τα Power, HDD και όλα του πάνω panel πχ ένταση ήχου κλπ).

Εν τω μεταξύ πλέον κάνω δοκιμές με γυμνή μητρική, πάνω τμήμα με power button και ηχεία. Πιστεύω ότι δεν αλλάζει κάτι έτσι.

----------


## ziakosnasos

Thermal pad  είχες αλλάξει ?  Εάν τα βγάλεις μια φορά μπορεί να έχει κενό μεταξύ της ψύκτρας και να μην γίνεται καλή απαγωγή της θερμότητας , μια ιδέα λέω , εάν έχεις όλα δοκιμάσει τα άλλα με μνήμες hdd  και έχεις βγάλει και την μπαταρία της cmos  δες και αυτό .

----------


## toni31

> Μέτρα πόσες φορές ανάβει στιγμιαία το led   απο την στιγμή που το ανοίγεις και πες μας , ψυχραιμία θέλει πάνω από όλα .





> Θανάση τα λαμπάκια αναβοσβήνουν 1 φορά και μετά θα το ξανακάνουν μετά από μερικά δευτερόλεπτα. Άρα υποθέτω ότι είμαι στην κατηγορία 1;
> Θα δω μήπως έχω κανένα συμβατό επεξεργαστή να δοκιμάσω.
> Btw, το πινακάκι αυτό που ισχύει; Μόνο στα hp;





> Αντώνη εδώ μιλάει για άλλα φωτάκια (Capps Lock & Num Lock ενώ εμένα αναβοσβήνουν τα Power, HDD και όλα του πάνω panel πχ ένταση ήχου κλπ).
> 
> Εν τω μεταξύ πλέον κάνω δοκιμές με γυμνή μητρική, πάνω τμήμα με power button και ηχεία. Πιστεύω ότι δεν αλλάζει κάτι έτσι.


Εγώ το κατάλαβα για ποια LED μιλάει, γι΄αυτό το είπα, για ξανά ρίξε μια καλή ματιά στις απαντήσεις και πες μας ποια LED ανάβουν και ποια όχι.

----------


## Hary Dee

> Thermal pad  είχες αλλάξει ?  Εάν τα βγάλεις μια φορά μπορεί να έχει κενό μεταξύ της ψύκτρας και να μην γίνεται καλή απαγωγή της θερμότητας.


Ματθαίο χτύπησες ένα σημείο που πονάει! Το είχα σκεφτεί αυτό αλλά φανταζόμουν ότι σε τέτοια περίπτωση δεν θα έσβηνε ακαριαία (και δεν θα ξαναπροσπαθούσε). Για να έχετε μια εικόνα του τι thermal pads χρησιμοποιούνται δείτε τις συνημμένες φωτογραφίες.

Ναι, Αντώνη, έχεις δίκιο, τα λαμπάκια που μου φλασάρουν ανά 5 sec είναι τα παρακάτω:


ΥΓ: Παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ και πάλι για το ενδιαφέρον και την υποστήριξη!

----------


## dmnds

δεν σου εχει κατσει-κουμπωσει σωστα η ψυχτρα-αμεμιστηρακι του επεξεργαστη. Βγαλτη την και ξανατοποθετησε την.

----------


## Hary Dee

> δεν σου εχει κατσει-κουμπωσει σωστα η ψυχτρα-αμεμιστηρακι του επεξεργαστη. Βγαλτη την και ξανατοποθετησε την.


Πέραν του ότι έχει γίνει ήδη, αν έφταιγε αυτό το σύστημα δεν θα έσβηνε ακαριαία.

----------


## toni31

Εγώ επιμένω, πριν πέσεις στα βαθιά κάνε αυτά που λέει το λινκ που σου έδωσα, διάβασε καλά τι λέει για τα error  :Wink:  :Wink: 

Ποια μητρική είναι?

----------


## Hary Dee

> Εγώ επιμένω, πριν πέσεις στα βαθιά κάνε αυτά που λέει το λινκ που σου έδωσα, διάβασε καλά τι λέει για τα error 
> 
>  Ποια μητρική είναι?


Τόνυ εμπιστεύομαι την κρίση σου, απλά δεν είχα βγάλει άκρη με το link, γιατί διάβαζα για άλλα συμπτώματα. Θα το ξαναδώ όμως... Εξάλλου δεν έχω και πολλά να δοκιμάσω ακόμα  :frown: 

Η μητρική είναι μία Foxconn ML1-H94V-8 αλλά δεν είναι και σίγουρο ότι μπορώ να το διαβάσω καλά από τη φωτογραφία. Αν πάω σπίτι θα έχω καλύτερη εικόνα.

----------


## toni31

> Τόνυ εμπιστεύομαι την κρίση σου, απλά δεν είχα βγάλει άκρη με το link, γιατί διάβαζα για άλλα συμπτώματα. Θα το ξαναδώ όμως... Εξάλλου δεν έχω και πολλά να δοκιμάσω ακόμα 
> 
> Η μητρική είναι μία Foxconn ML1-H94V-8 αλλά δεν είναι και σίγουρο ότι μπορώ να το διαβάσω καλά από τη φωτογραφία. Αν πάω σπίτι θα έχω καλύτερη εικόνα.


Η μητρική σου είναι η DA0UP6MB6F0 rev f το project UP6/7 της Quanta. Να το δω λίγο και θα σου πω...

----------

Hary Dee (21-05-14)

----------


## toni31

Την μπαταρία του BIOS φαντάζομαι την έχεις μετρήσει.

----------


## Hary Dee

> Την μπαταρία του BIOS φαντάζομαι την έχεις μετρήσει.


Ναι, 3.08V...

----------


## toni31

Τσέκαρε Volt στα:
  PL 7, PL11

----------


## Hary Dee

> Τσέκαρε Volt στα:
>   PL 7, PL11


1)Αντώνη για να τσεκάρω αρκεί να έχω κουμπώσει το ρεύμα και το πλακετάκι με το on/off; Γιατί είναι πολύ δύσκολο να συνδέσω και άλλα πράγματα ταυτόχρονα
2) Προσπαθώ να βρω σχηματικό, αλλά με Quanta UP6/7 βρίσκω μόνο για dv7. Για dv6 βρίσκω μόνο LX3/5 , UT3/5 και άλλα. Τι γίνεται;
3) Τι εξάρτημα είναι αυτό; Το έχω εντοπίσει αλλά πάντα αναρωτιόμουν τι είναι!  :Very Happy: 

Ευχαριστώ που παρά τις δουλειές που σίγουρα θα έχεις, συνεχίζεις τη βοήθεια!

----------


## toni31

1. Ρεύμα, πλακετάκι, RAM, CPU , μπαταρία BIOS, το σύστημα ψύξης με ανεμιστήρα, η οθόνη προς το παρόν δεν είναι απαραίτητη, όχι WiFi ή BT, HDD, DVD πες μου αν ξέχασα κάτι.

2. https://www.google.gr/#q=quanta+up6

3.Πηνίο

----------

Hary Dee (21-05-14)

----------


## Hary Dee

> https://www.google.gr/#q=quanta+up6


Έχω ήδη κατεβάσει UP6 αλλά γράφουν ότι είναι για HP dv7 και όχι dv6. Αυτή ήταν η απορία μου. Και μάλλον παραμένει  :frown: 




> Τσέκαρε Volt στα:
>    PL 7, PL11


Λοιπόν Τόνυ, το PL7 σε ηρεμία έχει 5.11V, ενώ το PL11 3.37V. Όταν φλασάρουν τα λαμπάκια, τη μία γίνονται 5.12 & 3.39-3.40 ενώ την άλλη παραμένουν 5.11 & 3.37-3.38. Και μετά πάλι εναλλάξ.
Σκέφτεσαι κάτι γι' αυτό;

----------


## toni31

Αυτά είναι σωστά.
Δες λίγο στο U23 (είναι το chip που μισόφαίνεται στην φωτογραφία σου) τα πιν:
  9,22,33,96,111,125,67,37,127,86,95 χωρίς να πατήσεις το PBTN (power button) μόνο στο ρεύμα να είναι.

----------


## Hary Dee

Τα ποστάρω και πάω να τα μελετήσω και εγώ:
9
3.36

22
3.36

33
3.36

96
3.36

111
3.36

125
3.36

67
3.36

37
3.35

127
3.36

86
3.05

95
0



ΥΓ1: Τα έχω διπλοτσεκάρει.
ΥΓ2: Μου βγήκαν τα μάτια με τον φακό!
ΥΓ3: Πρώτη φορά η μύτες του πολυμέτρου μου μου φάνηκαν χοντρές!

----------


## Hary Dee

Βλέπω ότι η D21 άγει και απο τις 2 πλευρές (όχι το ίδιο όμως) αλλά δεν ξέρω αν φταίει η δίοδος ή είναι έτσι το κύκλωμα, γιατί την μετράω πάνω στην πλακέτα...

----------


## Hary Dee

> 1. Ρεύμα, πλακετάκι, RAM, CPU , μπαταρία BIOS, το σύστημα ψύξης με ανεμιστήρα, η οθόνη προς το παρόν δεν είναι απαραίτητη, όχι WiFi ή BT, HDD, DVD πες μου αν ξέχασα κάτι.


Δεν πιστεύω να ήθελε και πληκτρολόγιο;

----------


## toni31

Το 95 θέλω να το ξαναμετρήσεις και πατώντας το PBTN.

----------


## Hary Dee

Αντώνη το είχα τσεκάρει και πριν μου πεις, γιατί διάβαζα και προσπαθούσα να καταλάβω κάτι (λέμε τώρα)...
 Με το που θα πατήσουμε το power αυτό γίνεται 3.34V και παραμένει τόσο ανεξαρτήτως του αν βρισκόμαστε σε φάση φλασαρίσματος ή στα ενδιάμεσα κενά.

----------


## Hary Dee

Καλησπέρα παίδες, υπάρχει καμία γνώμη για τα παρακάτω; 


> Βλέπω ότι η D21 άγει και απο τις 2 πλευρές (όχι το ίδιο όμως) αλλά δεν ξέρω αν φταίει η δίοδος ή είναι έτσι το κύκλωμα, γιατί την μετράω πάνω στην πλακέτα...





> Αρχικό μήνυμα από toni31
> 
> 
> 1. Ρεύμα, πλακετάκι, RAM, CPU , μπαταρία BIOS, το σύστημα ψύξης με ανεμιστήρα, η οθόνη προς το παρόν δεν είναι απαραίτητη, όχι WiFi ή BT, HDD, DVD πες μου αν ξέχασα κάτι.
> 
> 
> Δεν πιστεύω να ήθελε και πληκτρολόγιο;

----------


## toni31

> Καλησπέρα παίδες, υπάρχει καμία γνώμη για τα παρακάτω;


  Πόσο την βρίσκεις ?

Δεν χρειάζεται πληκτρολόγιο.

----------


## toni31

Δες πάλι στο U23 τα πιν πριν/μετά το πάτημα του PBTN:
  6,14,16,19,34,75,76,98,99,101

----------


## Hary Dee

Καλησπέρα! Βλέπω τα εξής:


> Πόσο την βρίσκεις ?



Ορθή  Πόλωση
Ανάστροφη

D21
0,52V
1,17V

D20
0,52V
-







> Δες πάλι στο U23 τα πιν πριν/μετά το πάτημα του PBTN:
>   6,14,16,19,34,75,76,98,99,101


Pin
OFF
ON
ON+Blinking

6
0
0
~1, ~3

14
0
0
~1, ~2

16
0
0
~2, ~3

19
3.36
3.36
3.36

34
0
0
!



1) Όπου έχω 2 τιμές πάει να πει ότι την μία φορά στο φλασάρισμα βλέπω την πρώτη, ενώ την δεύτερη, την επόμενη.
2) Χρωστάω τα υπόλοιπα μόλις ξαναγυρίσω!
3) Στο Pin 34, αρχικά έπαιζε μία ~1,3 και μία ~3,6. Μετά η δεύτερη τιμή άρχισε να πέφτει και όταν έφτασε ~2, ξαφνικά έπεφτε (κάθε 2η φορά) στα ~0,15!

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## toni31

Επάνω στην πλακέτα, ναι μπορεί να σου δείχνει έτσι. Μόνο αν θα την βγάλεις θα καταλάβεις, αλλά νομίζω στο κύκλωμα που κοιτάς το ποιο σημαντικό είναι να μην ενεργοποιείται το thermal protection, το οποίο ανοίγει όταν το CPU δώσει Hi στο THRMTRIP#. Τώρα το άλλο το VGA_OVT# δεν ξέρω τι σήμα είναι ακριβώς, απλά φαντάζομαι ότι θα έχει σχέση με την θερμοκρασία του GPU και πιστεύω ότι αν είναι και αυτό Hi τότε ενεργοποιείται πάλι το shutdown.

----------

Hary Dee (24-05-14)

----------


## toni31

Όταν το ξαναπιάσεις κάνε κάτι ακόμα, όταν πατήσεις το PBTN *αμέσως-προσεκτικά-γρήγορα* βγάλε την καλωδιοταινία πάνω από το MB.


  Χρωστάς και τα υπόλοιπα πιν.

----------


## Hary Dee

> Όταν το ξαναπιάσεις κάνε κάτι ακόμα, όταν πατήσεις το PBTN *αμέσως-προσεκτικά-γρήγορα* βγάλε την καλωδιοταινία πάνω από το MB.


Το δοκίμασα 2 φορές με 2 διαφορετικούς τρόπους. Μία κανονικά και μία βάζοντας μόνο την μία καλωδιοταινία (χωρίς την άλλη που είναι για τα led). Δεν ωφέλησε όμως.




> Χρωστάς και τα υπόλοιπα πιν.


 :Rolleyes: 

Pin
OFF
ON
ON+Blinking

75
0
0
0

76
0
0
0

98
0
0
~1, ~3

99
0
0
~1, ~3

101
0
3.36
3.36




ΥΓ: Εκεί που βάζω "~" είναι εντελώς περίπου κάποιες φορές, δηλαδή το ~1 μπορεί να παίζει από 0.1-1.5!

----------


## Hary Dee

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι ρόλο παίζουν τα Pin75 - 76...

----------


## toni31

Το πιν 75 θα έπρεπε να είναι Hi μετά να γίνει Lo και μετά πάλι Hi. Δες λίγο και την σελ.42  Power up sequence, από εκεί θα καταλάβεις ότι όλες οι τελευταίες μετρήσεις είναι χάλια. 
  Εγώ μετά από αυτές τις μετρήσεις θα άλλαζα το U23 για αρχή.

----------


## Hary Dee

> Το πιν 75 θα έπρεπε να είναι Hi μετά να γίνει Lo και μετά πάλι Hi. Δες λίγο και την σελ.42  Power up sequence, από εκεί θα καταλάβεις ότι όλες οι τελευταίες μετρήσεις είναι χάλια. 
>   Εγώ μετά από αυτές τις μετρήσεις θα άλλαζα το U23 για αρχή.


Τόνυ από τη μία έχω απογοητευτεί και σκέφτομαι να το παρατήσω λόγω ελλείψεως χρόνου/γνώσεων/υλικών (πού να βρω τώρα άλλο U23?) αλλά από την άλλη, έχοντας βοήθεια ατόμων σαν εσένα και άλλων εδώ μέσα είναι σαν να πετάω τις ευκαιρίες εκμάθησης στα σκουπίδια!

Μην ξεχνάμε:


> Το φόρουμ παρέχει πολλές πληροφορίες σχετικά με την επισκευή hardware Η/Υ, όποιος το παρακολουθεί θα αποκομίσει πολλές πληροφορίες, γιατί υπάρχουν άτομα με πολλές γνώσεις.


Γι'αυτό να κάνω άλλη μία ερώτηση. Παρόλο που είμαι χιλιάδες χρόνια πιο πίσω... μήπως μπερδεύεις το Pin75 με το Pin90; Γιατί νομίζω ότι το 90 είναι που είναι το DNBSWON#1, που στο power up sequence γίνεται low όσο το power button είναι πατημένο. Το τσέκαρα και όντως συμπεριφέρεται έτσι.

----------


## atsio

Σας παρακολουθώ και από ότι καταλαβαίνω το laptop κάνει restart για αυτό και οι μετρήσεις δεν είναι σταθερές. Από ότι καταλαβαίνω βλέπουμε το ίδιο σχηματικό, Jones/Cujo 2.0 (UP6/7). 
Εάν μπορείς δώσε την αντίσταση με την γείωση χωρίς τροφοδοτικό και μπαταρία στα PL7, PL11, PL13, PL8 και PL9, PL6, PL10 και PL12. Χωρίς επεξεργαστή και με επεξεργαστή όλες οι μετρήσεις.

----------

Hary Dee (25-05-14)

----------


## Hary Dee

> Σας παρακολουθώ και από ότι καταλαβαίνω το laptop κάνει restart για αυτό και οι μετρήσεις δεν είναι σταθερές. Από ότι καταλαβαίνω βλέπουμε το ίδιο σχηματικό, Jones/Cujo 2.0 (UP6/7). 
>  Εάν μπορείς δώσε την αντίσταση με την γείωση χωρίς τροφοδοτικό και μπαταρία στα PL7, PL11, PL13, PL8 και PL9, PL6, PL10 και PL12. Χωρίς επεξεργαστή και με επεξεργαστή όλες οι μετρήσεις.


Πωπωω μεγαλώνει ο κύκλος των ειδικών στο thread! 

Ναι, αυτό το σχηματικό βλέπω και εγώ. Για τα πηνία τι εννοείς; Να μετρήσω με το ωμόμετρο από τη γείωση στα πηνία; Και μιλάμε πάντα για σβηστό laptop, έτσι;
Σημείωση: Στο σχηματικό νομίζω ότι τα PLx τα αναφέρει ως Lx, πιστεύω δεν μπερδεύω κάτι.

Πάντως παιδιά απορώ, γιατί παρόλλες τις δουλειές σας, προλαβαίνετε και ασχολείστε και με το θέμα του κάθε Χαράλαμπου! Μπράβο σας!

----------


## toni31

> Τόνυ από τη μία έχω απογοητευτεί και σκέφτομαι να το παρατήσω λόγω ελλείψεως χρόνου/γνώσεων/υλικών (πού να βρω τώρα άλλο U23?) αλλά από την άλλη, έχοντας βοήθεια ατόμων σαν εσένα και άλλων εδώ μέσα είναι σαν να πετάω τις ευκαιρίες εκμάθησης στα σκουπίδια!
> 
> Μην ξεχνάμε:
> 
> Γι'αυτό να κάνω άλλη μία ερώτηση. Παρόλο που είμαι χιλιάδες χρόνια πιο πίσω... μήπως μπερδεύεις το Pin75 με το Pin90; Γιατί νομίζω ότι το 90 είναι που είναι το DNBSWON#1, που στο power up sequence γίνεται low όσο το power button είναι πατημένο. Το τσέκαρα και όντως συμπεριφέρεται έτσι.


Ναι έχεις δίκιο και αλλάζει το πράμα έτσι, πρέπει να δούμε τους τροφοδότες που έγραψε ο Αδάμ.

----------


## toni31

Βρήκα και άλλο λάθος μου, μάλλον δεν βρήκα ή έδωσα άσχετο πιν, το 93 ECPWROK.

Στο σχηματικό τα αναφέρει PLX και είναι αυτό πουυ λέει ο Αδάμ.

----------

Hary Dee (25-05-14)

----------


## atsio

> Ναι, αυτό το σχηματικό βλέπω και εγώ. Για τα πηνία τι εννοείς; Να μετρήσω με το ωμόμετρο από τη γείωση στα πηνία; Και μιλάμε πάντα για σβηστό laptop, έτσι;
> Σημείωση: Στο σχηματικό νομίζω ότι τα PLx τα αναφέρει ως Lx, πιστεύω δεν μπερδεύω κάτι.


Ναι, μέτρησε την αντίσταση με την γείωση, χωρίς τροφοδοτικό και μπαταρία (βγάλε και την μπαταρία του RTC) και μέτρησε με επεξεργαστή και χωρίς επεξεργαστή πάνω στο board.

----------

Hary Dee (25-05-14)

----------


## toni31

Hary μην μου πεις ότι το παράτησες?

----------


## Hary Dee

> Hary μην μου πεις ότι το παράτησες?


Πω πω ντρέπομαι!  :Blushing:  :Blushing:  :Blushing: 
Αντί να σας κυνηγάω εγώ με κυνηγάτε εσείς!
Αντώνη δεν τα παράτησα *ακόμα* αλλά 2 μέρες τώρα δεν πρόλαβα να το πιάσω καθόλου. Ελπίζω σε κανένα δίωρο που θα επιστρέψω σπίτι να το δω. Αλλά αμφιβάλλω αν θα προλάβω να το φέρω εις πέρας, δεδομένου ότι ο φίλος μου έχει μείνει χωρίς pc και πρέπει να φτιαχτεί σύντομα  :frown: 
Τέσπα, ελπίζω ακόμη!

ΥΓ: Πάντως από εμένα δεν θα ησυχάσετε, έχω ακόμη 1 laptop και 1 σταθερό που ψάχνομαι με τις μητρικές τους!

----------

ziakosnasos (27-05-14)

----------


## toni31

> Πω πω ντρέπομαι! 
> Αντί να σας κυνηγάω εγώ με κυνηγάτε εσείς!
> Αντώνη δεν τα παράτησα *ακόμα* αλλά 2 μέρες τώρα δεν πρόλαβα να το πιάσω καθόλου. Ελπίζω σε κανένα δίωρο που θα επιστρέψω σπίτι να το δω. Αλλά αμφιβάλλω αν θα προλάβω να το φέρω εις πέρας, δεδομένου ότι ο φίλος μου έχει μείνει χωρίς pc και πρέπει να φτιαχτεί σύντομα 
> Τέσπα, ελπίζω ακόμη!
> 
> ΥΓ: Πάντως από εμένα δεν θα ησυχάσετε, έχω ακόμη 1 laptop και 1 σταθερό που ψάχνομαι με τις μητρικές τους!


  Να μην ντρέπεσαι καθόλου και εγώ εμπειρία και γνώση αποκομίζω, τα έχουμε πει αυτά, υπάρχουν παιδιά στο φόρουμ που έχουν καλή γνώση και την χαρίζουν, ανεκτίμητο κομμάτι.

----------

Hary Dee (27-05-14), ziakosnasos (27-05-14)

----------


## Hary Dee

Παιδιά καλημέρα! Είχα μπερδευτεί πάρα πολύ με τα Lx και τα PLx γιατί τελικά δεν δουλεύει σωστά η αναζήτηση στο pdf! Δηλαδή ενώ υπάρχουν σε μορφή κειμένου τα PLx, στην αναζήτηση δεν μου τα έβρισκε. Τέλος πάντων... έχουμε και λέμε:
1) 


> Εάν μπορείς δώσε την αντίσταση με την γείωση χωρίς τροφοδοτικό και μπαταρία στα PL7, PL11, PL13, PL8 και PL9, PL6, PL10 και PL12. Χωρίς επεξεργαστή και με επεξεργαστή όλες οι μετρήσεις.



Με CPU (Ω)
Χωρίς CPU (Ω)

PL7
1-23 K
2-60 K

PL11
5-27 K
5-15 K

PL13
26
26

PL8
25
20-2 M

PL9
25
20-2 M

PL6
18
8-16 K

PL10
5
5

PL12
37
236 K


Όπου οι τιμές είναι x-y, η αντίσταση άλλαζε συνεχώς, άλλοτε προς τα πάνω και άλλοτε προς τα κάτω.

2) Βγάζοντας την CPU βλέπω από κάτω κάτι πολύ περίεργα πράγματα  :frown: 
Δείτε φωτογραφίες!
Και υποτίθεται ότι το μηχάνημα είναι παρθένο! Κανείς δεν έχει βάλει χέρι στον επεξεργαστή!
Πώς καθαρίζει (αν καθαρίζει); Να ρίξω ισοπροπυλική; Με μαλακό πινέλο είναι ασφαλές να βοηθήσω; Δεν έχω κανένα ειδικό, απλό πινελάκι είναι!

----------


## xrhstos1978

τι cpu ειναι? μηπος εχω.

----------


## atsio

Οδοντόβουρτσα με ισοπροπυλική.

Χωρίς CPU ξεκινάει;

----------


## Hary Dee

> τι cpu ειναι? μηπος εχω.


 Intel Core i5 Processor i5-430M (Socket PGA988 ). Αλλά και αν έχεις θα το ρίσκαρες να το βάλουμε εκεί; Αυτό το πράγμα *μοιάζει* με πάστα, αλλά πώς να έχει μπει εκεί μέσα και από ποιον; Και μήπως τυχόν αν βάλουμε άλλον επεξεργαστή θα "λερωθεί" και αυτός μέσα στο socket; 
Χμ... ο μόνος τρόπος να το μάθουμε είναι να καθάριζα αυτόν που έχω και να δοκίμαζα. Αλλά περιμένω να μου πείτε μία σκέψη για τον καθαρισμό, αν και είναι ίσως αυτονόητο, αλλά καλύτερα να μαθαίνουμε από τα λάθη των άλλων και όχι από τα δικά μας!

----------


## Hary Dee

> Οδοντόβουρτσα με ισοπροπυλική.
> 
>  Χωρίς CPU ξεκινάει;


Χωρίς CPU δεν δοκίμασα αλλά θα το κάνω μόλις πάω σπίτι. Η οδοντόβουρτσα που διαθέτω νοίζω ότι είναι 10 φορές πιο σκληρή από το πινέλο (καλλιτεχνικών). Υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με αυτό λες;

----------


## atsio

Καθάρισέ το και δες. Κάντο με την οδοντόβουρτσα.

----------


## Hary Dee

Παιδιά κάποιος μου είπε μία εξήγηση για το τι μπορεί να έχει συμβεί, και μου φαίνεται λογική. Όταν το καθάρισα για πρώτη φορά ίσως το οινόπνευμα (ή ισοπροπυλική, δεν θυμάμαι) να πήρε μαζί πάστα και να κύλησε από κάτω. Οπότε μου φεύγει τουλάχιστον η απορία για το πως συνέβη. Πάντως ο άνθρωπος μου είπε ότι ειδικά για επεξεργαστές προτιμά το καθαριστικό επαφών χωρίς λάδι, αντί για ισοπροπυλική. Το κακό είναι ότι δεν έχω τώρα εδώ, και είμαι ανάμεσα σε οινόπνευμα, ισοπροπυλική και flux off.

----------


## atsio

Ισοπροπυλική.

----------

Hary Dee (28-05-14), ziakosnasos (29-05-14)

----------


## toni31

^^^^
  +1

----------

Hary Dee (28-05-14)

----------


## ziakosnasos

Γενικά η ισοπροπανολη  έχει καλύτερη συμπεριφορά απο τα δύο που ανέφερες και οι περισσότεροι την χρησιμοποιούν  , είναι πολύ καλό καθαριστικό ,  άσχετο αλλά έχω βγάλει  μέχρι και κερί απο ρούχο .

----------

Hary Dee (29-05-14), Papas00zas (04-06-14)

----------


## Hary Dee

Παιδιά δεν μπόρεσα να σας ενημερώσω χθες ότι δοκίμασα τον καθαρισμό της CPU, ξαναέβγαλα και όλες τις πάστες και έβαλα νέες αλλά τίποτε. Χωρίς επεξεργαστή έχει νόημα να δοκιμάσω;




> άσχετο αλλά έχω βγάλει  μέχρι και κερί απο ρούχο .


Άσχετο αλλά ενδιαφέρον! Το έβγαλε χωρίς να αφήσει λαδιά από κάτω;

----------


## ziakosnasos

Koίτα χωρίς επεξεργαστή να πω την αλήθεια δεν έχω δοκιμάσει να βάλω κάποια μητρική να λειτουργήσει αλλά το πιο πιθανό είναι να σε βγάλει κάποιο blink code ότι λείπει ο επεξεργαστής  δεν θα  ανοίξει η οθόνη ,  για το κερί ναι δεν είχε αφήσει κάτι , το έκανα πολλές φορές και στο τέλος με ένα ava με νερό  καθάρισε τελείως .

----------


## atsio

Ναι, δοκίμασε χωρίς επεξεργαστή

----------


## toni31

To θέμα είναι, ότι δεν τελειώνει το power up.

----------


## atsio

Ας δοκιμάσει για να δούμε πως αντιδρά χωρίς CPU.

----------


## Hary Dee

Μόλις πάω σπίτι θα το δοκιμάσω. Το θέμα θα ήταν να είχα κανέναν άλλον συμβατό επεξεργαστή αλλά δεν βρίσκω αυτή τη στιγμή  :frown:  
Υποθέτω ότι και ο Χρήστος δεν βρήκε κάτι. 


> τι cpu ειναι? μηπος εχω.

----------


## Hary Dee

Το δοκίμασα και χωρίς CPU και κάνει ακριβώς τα ίδια. Το μεσημέρι θα τον πάω σε κάποιο μαγαζί που ίσως έχει άλλη συμβατή CPU να δοκιμάσουμε. Αν δεν βρούμε θα του τον αφήσω να τον αναλάβει εκείνος. Δεν πάει άλλο!

----------


## xrhstos1978

φιλε εχω cpu. αν θες το φερνεις να το δουμε μαζι

----------


## smand

Καλησπερα, ειπα να μην ανοιξω αλλο θεμα γιατι ειδα καποιες απαντησεις εδω, αλλα καμια δνε μου ελυσε το δικο μου θεμα. Οποτε...
Λοιπον. Μου εφερε ενας φιλος ενα λαπτοπ, μου ειπε οτι το ειχε παει για  φτιαξιμο και οτι του ειπαν οτι ειναι η μητρικη, ετσι δεν εκατσα να το  ελεγξω περαιτέρω, βρηκα στο ebay μια την αγορασα και τωρα που την  αλλαξα, το λαπτοπ δεν ανοιγει καθολου και δεν δειχνει ουτε ενα λαμπακι  αναμενο. Η μητρικη που  παρήγγειλα ειναι αυτη http://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-Asu...E:L:OU:US:1120 το δικο μου λαπτοπ ειναι το asus k53sv.

υ.γ. μου επεσε κατω ο επεξεργαστης οπως τον εκανα τραμπα στην καινουρια  μητρικη, αλλα ακομα και να καικε, δεν επρεπε με καποιο τροπο να μου  δειχνει οτι παιρνει ρευμα, εφερα και αλλο καλωδιο τροφοδοσίας και ουτε  αυτο ειναι                         

υ.γ 2. οτι και λαθος να εκανα στην συνδεσιμότητα του επεξεργαστη κτλ.π. που τα εκανα τραμπα στην μητρικη? δεν θα επρεπε εστω να αμου δειχνει με καποιο τροπο, εστω με καποιο λαμπακι οτι παιρνει ρευμα? μηπως να καταληξω οτι ειναι χαλασμενη η μητρικη που αγορασα?

----------


## toni31

> Καλησπερα, ειπα να μην ανοιξω αλλο θεμα γιατι ειδα καποιες απαντησεις εδω, αλλα καμια δνε μου ελυσε το δικο μου θεμα. Οποτε...
> Λοιπον. Μου εφερε ενας φιλος ενα λαπτοπ, μου ειπε οτι το ειχε παει για  φτιαξιμο και οτι του ειπαν οτι ειναι η μητρικη, ετσι δεν εκατσα να το  ελεγξω περαιτέρω, βρηκα στο ebay μια την αγορασα και τωρα που την  αλλαξα, το λαπτοπ δεν ανοιγει καθολου και δεν δειχνει ουτε ενα λαμπακι  αναμενο. Η μητρικη που  παρήγγειλα ειναι αυτη http://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-Asu...E:L:OU:US:1120 το δικο μου λαπτοπ ειναι το asus k53sv.
> 
> υ.γ. μου επεσε κατω ο επεξεργαστης οπως τον εκανα τραμπα στην καινουρια  μητρικη, αλλα ακομα και να καικε, δεν επρεπε με καποιο τροπο να μου  δειχνει οτι παιρνει ρευμα, εφερα και αλλο καλωδιο τροφοδοσίας και ουτε  αυτο ειναι                         
> 
> υ.γ 2. οτι και λαθος να εκανα στην συνδεσιμότητα του επεξεργαστη κτλ.π. που τα εκανα τραμπα στην μητρικη? δεν θα επρεπε εστω να αμου δειχνει με καποιο τροπο, εστω με καποιο λαμπακι οτι παιρνει ρευμα? μηπως να καταληξω οτι ειναι χαλασμενη η μητρικη που αγορασα?


  Καλό θα ήταν να ανοίξεις άλλο θέμα, με την περιγραφή του δικού σου λάπτοπ, μην  μπερδεύουμε το νήμα με άλλο μοντέλο.

  Θα σου πω όμως το εξής, ,το CPU αν πέσει κάτω μπορεί να πάθει ζημιά, αλλά και πάλι όπως είπες θα έπαιρνε ρεύμα το MB και θα έβλεπες κάποιο λαμπάκι.
  Το ενδεχόμενο να αγόρασες προβληματικό ΜΒ παίζει αρκετά.

----------


## smand

> Καλό θα ήταν να ανοίξεις άλλο θέμα, με την περιγραφή του δικού σου λάπτοπ, μην  μπερδεύουμε το νήμα με άλλο μοντέλο.
> 
>   Θα σου πω όμως το εξής, ,το CPU αν πέσει κάτω μπορεί να πάθει ζημιά, αλλά και πάλι όπως είπες θα έπαιρνε ρεύμα το MB και θα έβλεπες κάποιο λαμπάκι.
>   Το ενδεχόμενο να αγόρασες προβληματικό ΜΒ παίζει αρκετά.


ok τοτε, για να μην μπερδευουμε και το θεμα οπως λες, θα παω την μητρικη σε εναν τεχνικο να μου πει αν λειτουργει και μετα αν τελικα ειναι καλη , θα ανοιξω καινουριο θεμα. ευχαριστω

----------


## Hary Dee

Παιδιά καλησπέρα. Ψάχνω μητρική για να αντικαταστήσω την παλιά (ναι, δεν γινόταν αλλιώς πλέον) αλλά δεν βρίσκω ίδια. Βλέπω κάποιες όπως αυτές οι 2 (link 1, link 2) που λένε ότι είναι συμβατές με dv6-2167tx, dv6-2180es, dv6-2160es, dv6-2174tx και πολλά άλλα που μοιάζουν με την δική μου (dv6-2170sv), αλλά ίδια δεν βρίσκω. Έχετε καμιά ιδέα ή άλλη πηγή; 

Τέλος, σκεφτόμουν και το ενδεχόμενο να έπαιρνα μία άλλη "κοντινή". Αλλά δεν ξέρω αν θα δω κανένα πρόβλημα με τα windows, μην κλειδώσει κανένα πρόγραμμα που έχει περασμένο μέσα κλπ.
Τι λέτε;

----------


## Hary Dee

Βλέπω και μία ακόμη τώρα που είναι και για dv6-2170es, ακόμη πιο κοντά στο dv6-2170sv...

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

> Παιδιά καλησπέρα. Ψάχνω μητρική για να αντικαταστήσω την παλιά (ναι, δεν γινόταν αλλιώς πλέον) αλλά δεν βρίσκω ίδια. Βλέπω κάποιες όπως αυτές οι 2 (link 1, link 2) που λένε ότι είναι συμβατές με dv6-2167tx, dv6-2180es, dv6-2160es, dv6-2174tx και πολλά άλλα που μοιάζουν με την δική μου (dv6-2170sv), αλλά ίδια δεν βρίσκω. Έχετε καμιά ιδέα ή άλλη πηγή; 
> 
> Τέλος, σκεφτόμουν και το ενδεχόμενο να έπαιρνα μία άλλη "κοντινή". Αλλά δεν ξέρω αν θα δω κανένα πρόβλημα με τα windows, μην κλειδώσει κανένα πρόγραμμα που έχει περασμένο μέσα κλπ.
> Τι λέτε;


αν αλλαξεις μητρικη η πιθανοτητα να λειτουργησουν τα windows ειναι κατι εντελως τυχαιο. κατα 99% θα σου βγαλει μπλε οθονη ακριβως μετα το ποστ γιατι ειναι ασυμβατο το hardware της μητρικης με το ηδη εγκατεστημενο στο σκληρο λειτουργικο (drivers) ή λιγο πριν μπει στην επιφανεια εργασιας οταν φορτωνει ολους τους υπολοιπους οδηγους. γενικα θελει φορματ ετσι ή αλλιως μετα απο αλλαγη μητρικης εκτος αν μπει φυσικα η ιδια που και παλι κανεις δεν ειναι 100% σιγουρο γιατι καποιος driver μπορει να εχει διαφορετικες καταχωρησεις διευθυνσεις hardware. Αλλα αυτο διορθωνεται με ασφαλη λειτουργια και επανεγκατεσταση οδηγων τουλαχιστον.

οι μητρικες που βρηκες αν ειναι για το ιδιο σασι θα λειτουργησουν. ο πωλητης που δινεις φαινεται αξιοπιστος.
τωρα δε μπορω να σε βοηθησω για το αν κανει. η λογικη λεει οτι η σειρα 2100 ειναι για το ιδιο σασι και 2 τελευταια ψηφια ειναι το μοντελο.
αλλα 100% δεν ειμαι σιγουρος. θα σου προτεινα ομως να ψαχνεις μητρικη οχι βασει του μοντελου του λαπτοπ αλλα με το part number κωδικο της μητρικης. Ετσι θα βρεις ισως περισσοτερα μοντελα ή θα βρεις συμβατα με καλυτερες πιθανοτητες

----------

Hary Dee (06-06-14)

----------


## atsio

http://www.ebay.com/itm/580977-001-HP-Compaq-Motherboard-Dv6-2100-Laptop-Intel-S989-31Up6Mb00E0-Da0Up6Mb-/400445142729?pt=Motherboards&hash=item5d3c63f6c9

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HP-DV6-Intel...item4181f47260

----------

Hary Dee (06-06-14)

----------


## Hary Dee

Παιδιά καλησπέρα και ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας. Επίσης να ευχαριστήσω ειδικά τον Χρήστο που με βοήθησε από κοντά να δούμε τι παίζει με το lapotp.

Δημήτρη ξαναθυμήθηκα λίγο τα πράγματα και είδα ότι με Win7 δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα ακόμη και με αλλαγή με άλλη μητρική.

Χρήστο και Αδάμ ευχαριστώ για τις προτάσεις μητρικών αλλά με προβληματίζει το γεγονός ότι αν θελήσεις να το λάβεις με courier, δεν μπορείς να είσαι σίγουρος για το τι γίνεται με το τελωνείο. Ήδη ένας πωλητής μου το ξακαθάρισε:



> hi my dear friend, if you choose Expedited Int'l Shipping, we will ship the package to you via DHL, the shipping fees is free, 
> welcome to buy from us, 
> but but before we shipped, we have to confirm the problem of customs:
> ● Import duties, taxes and charges are not included in the item price or shipping charges. These charges are the buyer’s responsibility. this also is the ebay policy.
> 
>  pls donot ask the customs to return the package, my Freight company will charge us so expensive fees.we won't be responsible for you in this situations, really hope you can understand us,


Ξέρω ότι ορισμένοι δεν συναντήσατε γενικά τέτοιο πρόβλημα αλλά είναι σίγουρο αυτό ή είναι ρίσκο;

----------


## mitsus78

Καλησπέρα,
νομίζω μπορείς να του πεις να το δηλώσει αξία κάτω των 40 δολλαρίων για να μην χρειαστεί εκτελωνισμό.Δεν είμαι σίγουρος όμως, δεν έχω αγοράσει από Αμερική. Ίσως κάποιος άλλος γνωρίζει να μας πει

----------


## mitsus78

Ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ

http://www.insomnia.gr/topic/471924-...1%CF%8E%CF%83/

----------

Hary Dee (06-06-14)

----------


## Hary Dee

> Ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ
> 
> http://www.insomnia.gr/topic/471924-...1%CF%8E%CF%83/


Και θα συμπληρώσω και του Γρηγόρη (moutulos) στο άρθρο 14. Αν και νομίζω ότι έχει κάποιες μικροδιαφορές στα ποσά.

----------


## Hary Dee

Παιδιά βρήκα και αυτήν. Μπορείτε να μου πείτε αν συμφωνείτε ως προς τη συμβατότητα;
Είναι βέβαια τσιμπημένη η τιμή (~125€) αλλά λόγω Αγγλίας ξέρουμε εκ των προτέρων ότι δεν θα ισχύσουν άλλες χρεώσεις (ΦΠΑ, τελωνεία κλπ). Τι λέτε;
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Hary Dee

> Παιδιά βρήκα και αυτήν. Μπορείτε να μου πείτε αν συμφωνείτε ως προς τη συμβατότητα;
> Είναι βέβαια τσιμπημένη η τιμή (~125€) αλλά λόγω Αγγλίας ξέρουμε εκ των προτέρων ότι δεν θα ισχύσουν άλλες χρεώσεις (ΦΠΑ, τελωνεία κλπ). Τι λέτε;
> Ευχαριστώ!


Παιδιά καμία ιδέα για αυτήν τελικά παίζει; Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## mtzag

εαν ψαξεις λιγο καλυτερα θα την παρεις στη μιση τιμη

----------


## Hary Dee

> εαν ψαξεις λιγο καλυτερα θα την παρεις στη μιση τιμη


Μάνο αυτή τη στιγμή με νοιάζει μόνο να βρω κάτι που θα έρθει σύντομα (courier) και δεν θα έχω θέματα με τελωνεία κλπ. Οπότε με ενδιαφέρει μόνο η Ευρώπη και όχι η βέλτιστη τιμή.

----------


## mitsus78

Στείλε μήνημα στον πωλητή

----------

Hary Dee (10-06-14)

----------


## Hary Dee

> Στείλε μήνημα στον πωλητή


Απλό αλλά δεν το είχα σκεφτεί! Μου απάντησε θετικά, μετά από κάτι ακόμη πληροφορίες που μου ζήτησε για το laptop.
Ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη!

----------

